

Bringing WinJS cross-platform and open source - lobo_tuerto
http://blogs.windows.com/windows/b/buildingapps/archive/2014/04/02/bringing-winjs-cross-platform-and-open-source.aspx

======
virtue3
Microsoft is getting very serious about supporting their JS infrastructure.
The new xbox will also run winJS, as well as windows phone 8.1.

